# Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/patents-new-50mm-85mm-135mm-lenses/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/patents-new-50mm-85mm-135mm-lenses/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>New fast primes</strong>

The often talked about 50 f/1.4 and 135 f/2 have appeared in a new patent this week. We’ve heard that a replacement to the 50 f/1.4 would come first. A new 135 f/2L is a desired lens if they put IS into the upgrade. We’ve also heard a new 85 f/1.2L with reduced weight and approved AF performance was also on the horizon.</p>
<ul>
<li>Patent Publication No. 2013-114133 (Google Translated)
<ul>
<li>Publication date 2013.6.10</li>
<li>Filing date 2011.11.30</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<table summary="embodiment" frame="box" rules="all">
<thead>
<tr>
<th></th>
<th>Focal length</th>
<th>Fno.</th>
<th>The overall length of the lens</th>
<th>BF</th>
<th>Lens constitution</th>
</tr>
</thead>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td>One</td>
<td>85.00</td>
<td>1.24</td>
<td>122.56</td>
<td>38.35</td>
<td>10 pieces of six groups</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Two</td>
<td>83.30</td>
<td>1.80</td>
<td>116.11</td>
<td>39.11</td>
<td>10 sheets in 7 groups</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Three</td>
<td>132.30</td>
<td>2.06</td>
<td>162.67</td>
<td>43.23</td>
<td>10 sheets in 7 groups</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Four</td>
<td>51.70</td>
<td>1.41</td>
<td>87.84</td>
<td>38.94</td>
<td>7 group nine</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<ul>
<li>Factors that chromatic aberration of magnification chromatic aberration or axial chromatic aberration occurs
<ul>
<li>Reducing the total length</li>
<li>Focal length for a long time</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Glass material Abbe number 70-90, of 1.4-1.5 refractive index
<ul>
<li>Possible correction of axial chromatic aberration</li>
<li>Must increase a curvature, spherical aberration and curvature of field is generated</li>
</ul>
</li>
<li>Canon patent
<ul>
<li>I use a glass material having an anomalous partial dispersion of the predetermined</li>
<li>Consisting of organic and inorganic compound</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Source: [<a href="http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://egami.blog.so-net.ne.jp/2013-06-11">EG</a>]</strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Canon-F1 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

a new 50mm f1,4 will be announced when the old one is celebrating it´s 25 year anniversary. ;D

only 5 more years...


----------



## Harry Muff (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

I still predict we won't see any MkIII lenses until the big megapixel camera is out. 


Nice to know they are coming though.


----------



## drolo61 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

Any experience from the past on how long we may need to wait - as time from "patent detection" to "physical product shipped"?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

135 f/2.0 with IS would be awesome ... if they do release it, I hope Canon goes easy on its pricing.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

I'm very happy with the replacement of 24-70 f2.8 II + 70-200 f2.8 IS II from Canon. 

If this rumor is true, I'll pre-order one of each


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



Rienzphotoz said:


> 135 f/2.0 with IS would be awesome ... if they do release it, I hope Canon goes easy on its pricing.



RLPhoto will like this rumor. He might wait for BigValue sale though ;D


----------



## tron (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > 135 f/2.0 with IS would be awesome ... if they do release it, I hope Canon goes easy on its pricing.
> ...


Rumor (CR1) has it that the has already tried to pre-order it !!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## melbournite (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

Yummy, yummy, yummy


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



Harry Muff said:


> I still predict we won't see any MkIII lenses until the big megapixel camera is out.
> 
> 
> Nice to know they are coming though.


Only one of the four, the 85 f1.2 is for a MkIII lens, the other three would only be MkII's.

The 135 patent is not IS, indeed only the 50 f1.4 contains enough elements and groups to be IS but it is a stretch.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



Rienzphotoz said:


> 135 f/2.0 with IS would be awesome ... if they do release it, I hope Canon goes easy on its pricing.



Your hopes will be dashed!! It will double in price from the current version, for sure.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



drolo61 said:


> Any experience from the past on how long we may need to wait - as time from "patent detection" to "physical product shipped"?



Don't hold your breath for it.


----------



## tron (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



Dylan777 said:


> drolo61 said:
> 
> 
> > Any experience from the past on how long we may need to wait - as time from "patent detection" to "physical product shipped"?
> ...


True, there is a CR1 that we will see rumors about these lenses by the year 2020 ;D


----------



## drolo61 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

got the drift, would to nice to be true


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

If the New 135L is non-IS, fail.


----------



## candyman (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



RLPhoto said:


> If the New 135L is non-IS, fail.




And no f/1.8 too


----------



## tron (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



RLPhoto said:


> If the New 135L is non-IS, fail.


+1. The current 135L is excellent optically already!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



tron said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If the New 135L is non-IS, fail.
> ...



agree...be able to shoot, handheld @ 1/60 or slower is even better


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

So there is no word on a new 50mm f/1.2L...?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

Yet another patent based on Canon's new DO technology that has yet to be put into production. Thery carefully avoid the word DO, and talk about particle dispersion in a resin. The advantages arte substantial if they can actually make it. It allows for shorter lenses.

There is a mixture which distributed the following inorganic oxide nano particles in the synthetic resin as an optical material with the different characteristic from general ** material. There are TiO2 (Nd=2.758, nud=9.54, thetagF=0.76) etc. When TiO2 fine particles are distributed by a volume ratio suitable in a synthetic resin, the optical material with which it is satisfied of a conditional expression (2) is obtained. If it is the material with which it is satisfied of a conditional expression (2), it will not limit to these. 
[0028] 
TiO2 is a material used for various uses, and it is used as a charge of vacuum evaporation material which constitutes optical thin films, such as an antireflection film, from an optical field. The TiO2 fine particles as [ a photocatalyst, a white pigment, etc. ] and are used for others as a cosmetic material. 
[0029] 
Considering the influence of dispersion etc., as for the pitch diameter of the fine particles which resin is made to distribute in each working example, 2 nm - about 50 nm are good, and in order to suppress an aggregation, it may add a dispersing agent etc. As a medium material which distributes fine particles, polymer is good and high mass production nature can be acquired by photopolymerization-molding or thermal polymerization molding using a molding die etc. The dispersion property N of the mixture which distributed nano particles (lambda) is easily calculable with the following formula drawn from the formula of Drude known well. 
[0030] 
Namely, the refractive index N in the wavelength lambda (lambda) 
N(lambda) = [1+V{Npar(lambda) 2-1}+ {Npoly(lambda) 2-1} (1-V)] 1/2 
It comes out. Here, lambda is a molar fraction of the whole fine particle product [ as opposed to / as opposed to / as opposed to / in any wavelength and Npar / the refractive index of fine particles / in Npoly / the refractive index of polymer / polymer volume in V ]. Thus, the organic composite which distributed fine particles in resin or resin is an optical material which fills a conditional expression (2). 
[0031] 
The above-mentioned organic composite is used as a material which uses optical inorganic materials, such as glass, as a material which fills the above-mentioned conditional expression (1) with each working example, and fills a conditional expression (2). Thus, when it is a positive lens contained in the 1st lens group L1 in each working example and abnormal portion dispersibility of material is set to deltathetagF, 
0.0100<deltathetagF 
At least one of at least two positive lenses to satisfy is the material consisting of an organic composite. At least one consists of inorganic materials.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 12, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



Dylan777 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > 135 f/2.0 with IS would be awesome ... if they do release it, I hope Canon goes easy on its pricing.
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## ewg963 (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

Hey I would be in the market for a 50 1.4II


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



candyman said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > If the New 135L is non-IS, fail.
> ...


May I ask if you have anything against a wonderful f/2.0 aperture ? 8)


----------



## ddashti (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

These have been due for a while now, it's about time!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



Rienzphotoz said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



:| 

Its in consideration.


----------



## Etienne (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

Sharp, great-contrast 50 1.4 with IS and I'm in!


----------



## sandymandy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

Hope we will finally get a 50mm thats good (not perfect) at everything. At the moment i feel the choice with 50mm lenses is not about the aperture but more about which negative aspects im willing to accept. With all other lenses im looking for the advantage im gaining but not with the 50s.... Feels wrong to me.


----------



## mb66energy (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



dilbert said:


> The mechanics are interesting.
> 
> The 50/1.4 is 37mm longer than the current 50/1.4.
> The 85/1.8 is 45mm longer than the current 85/1.8.
> ...



Im not shure that "length of the lens" means the physical length of the real lens assembly - I think it is the length between front surface and the image plane. The values you have calculated are in the region of the flange-sensorplane-distance ...

I have made a simple overlay of the cut views of the current 1.4/50 and the proposed (in the patent) lens. Both scaled to the aperture which should be similar.

I do not see any dramatic difference between both - no IS elements, no retrofocus scheme - just small changes which allow to introduce additional lenses to correct aberrations. So it will not be a reincarnation of the Carl Zeiss 1.4 55mm ...

Best, Michael


----------



## symmar22 (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*

I'd love to see new 50mm 1.4, 85mm 1.8, and 100mm f2, I think there is still some improvement margin on these lenses; however if the 135mm has no IS, I don't really see the point, except for weather sealing. Optics, USM, focusing distance are already top notch.

Would be nice as well to revamp the 20mm 2.8 and 28mm 1.8, as well as to get a modern 50-60mm macro, in order to get a more comprehensible optic range; old style micro motor (50mm macro, 135mm SF), gold ring (20, 28, 50, 85, 100mm), silver ring (24, 28, 35mm IS) and red ring (L lenses), is a bit uneven.


----------



## infared (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



distant.star said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > 135 f/2.0 with IS would be awesome ... if they do release it, I hope Canon goes easy on its pricing.
> ...



I agree with DS... "If" Canon produces a 135mm f/1.8 with IS it will have a hefty price based on their current upgrade pricing policies... I think a 135mm f/2 IS is more realistic and even that will carry a heavy price for admittance. No doubt! I do not own the current 135mm, but most photographers wax poetic about its abilities...so if an update is made I would expect conservative Canon to make it an incremental update, nothing big and splashy....but ya never know.


----------



## candyman (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Patents: New 50mm, 85mm & 135mm Lenses*



tron said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...


Actually I forgot to put sarcasm quotes referring to RLphoto's remark. He repeatedly mentioned in other threads that he is dreaming / wishing for a 135mm f/1.8
Personally I like f/2 but would love to have IS. Currently the non-IS is around 1000 euro. The IS will probably 1,5 the current price.


----------

